# waterfall at roswell mill



## bslatton (Jul 10, 2010)

took a 630 am hike with the wife and son this morning down along vickery creek to check out the old mill.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 10, 2010)

Cool shot! Where is this at?


----------



## bslatton (Jul 10, 2010)

right in downtown roswell near the square.  right where hwy 120 runs into hwy 9.  its down over the hill. couldnt get to close this morning.  they had some tree crews in there doing work.


----------



## DRB1313 (Jul 10, 2010)

I go by there every day, I'll have to stop by.


----------



## Hoss (Jul 10, 2010)

Pretty spot.  Sometimes we miss the stuff close to home.

Hoss


----------

